# Anti-Virus Protection: How does $0.00 for high end software sound?



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 24, 2011)

Not trying to "advertise" here, but I found a deal and a half on a type of software that is very difficult to find deals on, so I figured I would share with you folks.

Newegg.com has 3 licenses of Kaspersky 2011 on sale for $50. You can save $10 using the coupon code KAV3U10.

In addition, you will be able to get a $40 mail-in rebate when you do purchase the software.

It also comes with free shipping. Also, the offer is only available for the item linked above.

Gotta hurry though; the mail-in rebate and coupon expire on 3/27.

As for the $50 you were going to undoubtedly spend to make sure your computer(s) don't have the electronic equivalent of a nuclear disaster, I got a suggestion. 

Instead of wasting it with a company that you don't have to give it to, why don't you use it to take your spouse and/or family out to dinner?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 25, 2011)

That is about all we pay for Norton. We usually get the 3 computer coverage on sale at Best Buy. You just have to keep an eye out for the coupons and sales. We use it and then on two of our other computers I use http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/. I kept getting blue screens on them and the Essentials found stuff that Norton wasn't. Essentials is free. I was thinking of just using Microsoft Essentials exclusively next year.


----------



## Des (Mar 25, 2011)

I run Microsoft Security Essentials and the free version of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware to scan my drives. After years of using Norton, these two free programs are more effective, use less memory, making my computer run faster. What a deal.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a mac.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 25, 2011)

MLCOPE2 said:


> I use a mac.


 
So what you are saying is that you just paid extra money upfront?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 25, 2011)

MLCOPE2 said:


> I use a mac.


 
I hope you don't actually believe that this protects your computer when it is connected to the internet.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > I use a mac.
> ...


 
I don't. But I do look at it as the man who lives in the woods of Canada without a neighbor for a hundred miles in any direction: There's a pretty good chance I'll never have to worry about a break-in and there is a pretty good chance I will never get a virus on my mac.  

... but not impossible!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 25, 2011)

MLCOPE2 said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > MLCOPE2 said:
> ...


 
What difference does the relative physical distance of your neighbors have to do with the Internet if your Mac is connected to it? I didn't ask about viruses. There are other threats than viruses and I would suggest you protect your computer from those threats.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 25, 2011)

FYSA: Secunia.com

Look for Mac OS X vulnerabilities and decide for yourself.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> FYSA: Secunia.com
> 
> Look for Mac OS X vulnerabilities and decide for yourself.


 
Apple has built-in malware protectors and regularly offer security updates to fix these errors (secunia.com lists those vulnerabilities as being fixed with a security update). I appreciate your insight though. You can never be too safe when it comes to the internet.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 25, 2011)

I use Linux. 

I also use Avira, when I'm running Windows. I haven't had any problems so far. (It's free.)


----------



## Wayne (Mar 25, 2011)

> FYSA



"Florida Youth Soccer Association"?????


----------



## Edward (Mar 25, 2011)

For free anti-Virus software, I run AVG on one machine, the free Microsoft product on another. It's my recollection that Avast also offers a free product. 

Both the Microsoft and the AVG seem to cause fewer update issues than the once a year disaster that I experienced with Norton.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wayne said:


> > FYSA
> 
> 
> 
> "Florida Youth Soccer Association"?????


 
For your situational awareness. I'm a Marine, what can I say.

That said, there are many more things to be concerned about beside OS vulnerabilities. There is a reason why there is defense-in-depth for any network where clients have much more than simply AV and malware on them. Firewall and Intrusion Detection is very important. There are also many zero-day threats that you don't want to be waiting around for the vendors to detect and patch.

If you have anything on your computer you don't want to lose then I don't care what OS you are running: it's vulnerable.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 25, 2011)

> That said, there are many more things to be concerned about beside OS vulnerabilities. There is a reason why there is defense-in-depth for any network where clients have much more than simply AV and malware on them. Firewall and Intrusion Detection is very important. There are also many zero-day threats that you don't want to be waiting around for the vendors to detect and patch.



And all the children sat round the campfire, wide-eyed with fear, while their scoutmaster told the scary story.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 25, 2011)

> That said, there are many more things to be concerned about beside OS vulnerabilities. There is a reason why there is defense-in-depth for any network where clients have much more than simply AV and malware on them. Firewall and Intrusion Detection is very important. There are also many zero-day threats that you don't want to be waiting around for the vendors to detect and patch.



And all the children sat round the campfire, wide-eyed with fear, while their scoutmaster told the scary story. 

It was


----------



## Wayne (Mar 25, 2011)

> That said, there are many more things to be concerned about beside OS vulnerabilities. There is a reason why there is defense-in-depth for any network where clients have much more than simply AV and malware on them. Firewall and Intrusion Detection is very important. There are also many zero-day threats that you don't want to be waiting around for the vendors to detect and patch.



And all the children sat round the campfire, wide-eyed with fear, while their scoutmaster told the scary story. 

It was a long time before any of them could fall to sleep that evening.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 25, 2011)

It is a real problem and can junk a computer. I think my husband runs a firewall on our router and additional one in the system -- I'm not sure if it's on each computer or not since we're networked. We each run McAffe which is a royal pain with it's constant efforts to sell you something, but very effective. We also run one or two spyware/malware detectors (I think two is the recommended). All of it won't do you any good, though, if you don't *keep constantly up-to-date* on your operating system and anti-bad-guys software along with such programs as Adobe PDF and QuickTime which are good back-doors for problems. Almost all of this can be automated, or at least willo nudge you with a reminder (like PDF).


----------

